# Harrison twins...



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

What do you think to these guys? They reckon they are natural but could you get gains like that naturally? Their bodyfat is ridiculous all year round and they always look pumped etc...


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

if theyre natty they have great genetics but there are some great nattys out there


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

These two? I'd be inclined to say mild gear but natty is definately possible if they're genes are good (they're twins and roughly the same size so why not?) use but that's just my sensible ukm opinion.

My personal opinion is that they've used gear and have nightmares about this weird thing called leg training.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Shame they havent worked on their personality too.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Good physiques but they seem like absolute c*nts.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

they look like zyzz brahs and the one has gyno on his left nip in that vid still above?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Natty or not physiques aren't inspiring at all. No backs, no calves and no legs. All shoulders and chest. If I were them I'd get on the gear


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> Natty or not physiques aren't inspiring at all. No backs, no calves and no legs. All shoulders and chest. If I were them I'd get on the gear


Outside of UK-M I'd say the majority of men would trade physiques with those guys. TBH you just sound a bit picky.

Unless you were being sarcastic I guess.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

not being homophobic here ...but f.ck they look gay...oops maybe i am being homophobic


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> These two? I'd be inclined to say mild gear but natty is definately possible if they're genes are good (they're twins and roughly the same size so why not?) use but that's just my sensible ukm opinion.
> 
> My personal opinion is that they've used gear and have nightmares about this weird thing called leg training.


Haven't watched the video but from the still shot it looks like they are looking at something very interesting/ slighly confusing on the ceiling.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Haven't watched the video but from the still shot it looks like they are looking at something very interesting/ slighly confusing on the ceiling.


a pics of jay cutlers ass me thinks :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

gay as fhk


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Traps check. Abs check. No legs check. Yes they are juicing.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I like the way that people say 'a mild cycle' like the fact that if they took a 'proper cycle' they would turn into Dorian!!

I would say yes they have taken gear, they are a decent size and quite shredded!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

They just look the stereo typical bicep boy ! The kind that curl in the squat rack.

They obviously put the work in, but they just come across as a couple of b3llends !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Absolute weapons, one has been cracking onto the ex so even more reason to dislike them!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Absolute *weapon grades bellends*, one has been cracking onto the ex so even more reason to dislike them!


fixed that for you


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

they are so irritating id rather sit and watch the hodge twins talk and pull their silly faces than watch any more of that i got 6 seconds in and heard the f u c k word 6 times


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

So two brothers make a video explaining their non **** manliness............................................................. in their underpants!!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

There's better out there but I'd happily swap physiques with them


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

But they're cnuts no doubt about that


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah they have used aas, not that it matters....we all do too lol


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

cas said:


> Yeah they have used aas, not that it matters....we all do too lol


Yeh but the majority on here admit it unlike them lol


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Absolute weapons, one has been cracking onto the ex so even more reason to dislike them!


What was your ex called if you don't mind

Me asking lol


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

They are shredded though even if they don't have a back, traps etc


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

They look ridiculous with their little boy legs and sideways caps! :thumbdown:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> These two? I'd be inclined to say mild gear but natty is definately possible if they're genes are good (they're twins and roughly the same size so why not?) use but that's just my sensible ukm opinion.
> 
> My personal opinion is that they've used gear and have nightmares about this weird thing called leg training.


Tried watching that but realised I had better things to do when I found I was more interested in the camera and lens the photographer was using rather than what those two bellends were doing.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

These make Zyzz look like a sound lad! Biggest bellends ive ever seen!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shredded


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

imagine them [email protected] each other off.

No thanks jeff.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

KitchenGuy said:


> What was your ex called if you don't mind
> 
> Me asking lol


i do mind and not telling!


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

As natty as udders on a fish


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

And not a single leg was worked that day.

Don't tell me, you guys play 5 a side twice a week.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Better physique = more gear

Better physique = more money

Simple as that.


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

"I was hanging out t' back of a model last night, I'm not gay" whilst they're both stood there in boxers: :lol: ?? Ookay shut up and do some squats


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

L11 said:


> Outside of UK-M I'd say the majority of men would trade physiques with those guys. TBH you just sound a bit picky.
> 
> Unless you were being sarcastic I guess.


Well the physiques are good, don't get me wrong no doubt about it that they have put their work in. But I wasn't being sarcastic, for me I can think of other people who I think have a more appealing look, these two don't even fit in my top 10. Totally subjective all this though and it wouldn't suprise me that plenty of guys would be happy with this physique.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

typical big headed cvnts that could do with taking down a peg or 2! however they have obviously put some effort in (albeit only the top half) - still a couple of cvnts tho


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Ha ha biatch tits !! Nowt special about these guys and deffo achievable naturally .


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

pair of cvnts

people need to stop trying to carry over bb.com / misc lingo to this forum aswell, its embarrassing and cringey


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Id be happy with a physique like that.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Id love a physique like that too, however I don't think I'd be that much of a c**t.. guess I was brought up differently.. they prob have small cocks


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> pair of cvnts
> 
> people need to stop trying to carry over bb.com / misc lingo to this forum aswell, its embarrassing and cringey


U mad brah?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> people need to stop trying to carry over bb.com / misc lingo to this forum aswell, its embarrassing and cringey


I always thought people were joking when they did it :confused1:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Mish said:


> U mad brah?


unsure of weather you're a serious user of the lingo, clearly not in this instance



L11 said:


> I always thought people were joking when they did it :confused1:


hard to tell, i'm sure some are genuine. i read misc from time to time and some of the lingo is funny e.g. the variations of 'jimmies' stuff but i read everything on there in a different way to on here, mainly cause the majority of posters are american, if that makes sense.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*AND NOT A SINGLE LEG WAS TRAINED*
​


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

good god

" too much about us "


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> good god
> 
> " too much about us "


Just a f*ckin group of lads like...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

unsure of* weather *you're a serious user of the lingo, clearly not in this instance


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *AND NOT A SINGLE LEG WAS TRAINED*
> ​


I've literally seen bigger legs on OAPs.

Is proper weird seeing skeleton legs like that.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Mish said:


> unsure of* weather *you're a serious user of the lingo, clearly not in this instance


are you scottish?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Gayest bastards I've ever seen.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

In the defense of small legged guys everywhere.

Some of us are just slow growers


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

J H said:


> Shame they havent worked on their personality too.


They remind me of Devvo


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

L11 said:


> In the defense of small legged guys everywhere.
> 
> Some of us are just slow growers


But do you actually train them? These guys clearly don't.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> In the defense of small legged guys everywhere.
> 
> Some of us are just slow growers


And not thru lack of tryin might I add


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

MF88 said:


> But do you actually train them? These guys clearly don't.


I train them twice a week but if you saw my calves you'd think I was paralyzed from the waist down.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

L11 said:


> I train them twice a week but if you saw my calves you'd think I was paralyzed from the waist down.


That old black man calf syndrome, you're in far better condition than these two nuggets


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

EFC said:


> That old black man calf syndrome


Someone the other day tried to tell me that I made that up :/ Felt like kicking him in his f*cking face.

But then I remembered I have no leg power


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> I train them twice a week but if you saw my calves you'd think I was paralyzed from the waist down.


I feel your pain man. I wish I was below white from my knees down


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Haven't watched the video but from the still shot it looks like they are looking at something very interesting/ slighly confusing on the ceiling.


According to this video they're trying to divide 213 by 13






^25 seconds


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

L11 said:


> Someone the other day tried to tell me that I made that up :/ Felt like kicking him in his f*cking face.
> 
> But then I remembered I have no leg power


I feel your pain my calves haven't grew since I started training thanks to my mothers genes that she passed down


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

THEY ARE PROPER ZYZZ WANNABES LMAOO.. ZYZZ suited it but these guys look like stuck up akward ****s


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> These two? I'd be inclined to say mild gear but natty is definately possible if they're genes are good (they're twins and roughly the same size so why not?) use but that's just my sensible ukm opinion.
> 
> My personal opinion is that they've used gear and have nightmares about this weird thing called leg training.


hmmm nice bodies though hehe


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Never heard of these guys before. First impression:

They look really gay.

Their legs are like pencils.

Their delts and traps from the front look utter ****. Proper boxy.

Arms look good, as does chest and abdominal muscles.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i like them, your all jealous, everyone who knows bobybuilding, knows training legs is gay, cause girls cant see legs when your wearing trousers


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

on gear and probs pop a few diuretics too imo


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got the jealousy of some of these peeps....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> on gear and probs pop a few diuretics too imo


your right mate, you wouldn't get anyone on this site on gear, fcuking sted heads


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive no idea why I clicked that link.Then one of them spoke."Yeah we wanna do magazines.Then more magazines".Do they share the brain cell or use it alternately?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Who are they .....


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Can't believe they are genuine. Side ways hats, shirtless, gay hair, ear piercing, **** tattoos - epitome of a bicep boy.


----------

